# Just got back



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Had a pretty good trip tonight. Dont know the total count yet. 9 or 10 I believe in the cooler. Will take a picture before I clean them. Was a nice night out on the water. A little patchy fog here and there but not to bad.







[sup][/sup]


----------



## reel_gator (Sep 30, 2007)

Look forward to seeing some pictures. Would much rather been on the water tonight than at the house.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrat's on the flatties MR:toast You didn't get'em around that poor guys dock in 3" of water did you oke


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Can't wait to see the pics! How'd the fog affect the Halogens? Does that create mist on top of the water? Gotta give you credit -- Success, Success, Success! You always get'em Great job!:hungry


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice job...cant wait to see the pictures...as to halogens in the fog...they do illuminate the fog ontop of the water...but from what i have seen in my boat its not too bad in the area your actually looking for fish...it does make it a little harder to see but not so bad you couldnt see the fish. just my $.02


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Gotcha! I can't wait for the day to come where I can convert over to them. You guuys have some pretty good setups. I have been looking for Halogen DC light housings to make a rig with them and no one even thinks I can make it happen. I'm beginning to think you guys should just patent the ones you guys use and start some production on them.... Oh yeah! make sure I'm at the top of your list of buyers when you do!:hungry


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

I just use some outdoor use halogens i bought at home depot...they came with 500w and 300w bulbs...i run the 300w ones. and run a 2000w inverter generator and i LOVE it!!! for some reason i cant get a picture to upload using the insert picture button (moutain looking button) but i have posted pictures of it on other post so im sure you have probably seen it before.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Great job last night guys,i think next time i go i am gonna go look for a 12 ft vienna sausage to gig!:moon I'm glad you got them though,more than i can say for my trip. Can't wait for the pics.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *murphyslaw (4/3/2008)*Congrat's on the flatties MR:toast You didn't get'em around that poor guys dock in 3" of water did you oke


I gigged the biggest one of the night right under his pier.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (4/3/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *murphyslaw (4/3/2008)*Congrat's on the flatties MR:toast You didn't get'em around that poor guys dock in 3" of water did you oke
> ...


LOL... Good deal. I'm going to hit his dock pretty soon. Going to bring the big gen. Hope it's not to load for him :shedevil


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

I say we just go anchor up next to the pier turn on the radio,fire up the lights and kick back and drink a few until the flatties swim by! I'm ready


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

WTG MR. 

BTWGood underwater pic.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

You got'em once again! Man that is so seet! Be glad that saying isn't true about being what you eat, because pretty soon you won't be able to live on land! I hope the Bayou Grouper Trouper took notes! That's if his back wasn't to the tree to take a break! Great job!:hungry


----------



## jeff456 (Sep 28, 2007)

I hope that big dummy in the second picture didn't think he was camouflaged!!! I guess it doesn't matter now!

I saw one like that several years ago when I was sweeping the max million light out ahead of us looking for mullet. I almost didn't believe it was one at first because he was so big and dark laying on a clear golden bottom.

Jeff


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *jeff456 (4/4/2008)*I hope that big dummy in the second picture didn't think he was camouflaged!!! I guess it doesn't matter now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 He didnt stick out quite as obvious as he was in the picture. He was barried a little but after he was stuck and flounced a bit the sand comes off the back. i wish they were all this easy to see. But then again it wouldnt be as much fun.


----------

